# Curtis Sno-Pro 3000 Plow/Controller Question



## xander50 (Dec 12, 2017)

Does the older Curtis joystick controller have an orange ground wire connected to it? (This plow is a single plug setup)

The plug going to the controller has 7 wires, including the orange wire, however the controller's side of the plug only has 6 wires, missing the orange wire. Diagrams show the orange wire.

I have intermittent issues with plow movement where the plow won't move in any direction, unless the joystick is moved to a "sweet spot". Not sure if this is part of the issue. I don't have access to another plow controller at this time.

I have search the forum but can't find the answer. Thanks again.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I think I have a new controller at the shop. I will look in the morning.


----------



## xander50 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you. I can take pictures tomorrow, if it helps. Thanks again


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I took a look at the wiring diagram, the orange wire looks like a ground. The old joy stick may not incorporate it. But it doe sound like you controller is failing.


----------



## xander50 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you. I found out the orange ground is not used as my old controller as it doesn't have any lights on it. 

I disconnected the controller and jumped the small pins, on the small in cab plug, with a paperclip to simulate the controller. Plow worked fine when I did that.

You are probably right. Controller is failing. I'll have to get another one or buy some toggle switches and see. Thanks again.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you want, I might have the toggle switch set up, and I have a new touch pad.


----------



## Northof8 (Nov 28, 2019)

xander50 said:


> Thank you. I found out the orange ground is not used as my old controller as it doesn't have any lights on it.
> 
> I disconnected the controller and jumped the small pins, on the small in cab plug, with a paperclip to simulate the controller. Plow worked fine when I did that.
> 
> You are probably right. Controller is failing. I'll have to get another one or buy some toggle switches and see. Thanks again.


Do you have a diagram of what pins you jumped to confirm the controller isn't working? Thanks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Look up SnoPro snow plows, you can find the wiring diagrams there..


----------



## Northof8 (Nov 28, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> Look up SnoPro snow plows, you can find the wiring diagrams there..


Thank you, I found the site. Ended up being the inline fuse that feeds the truck/plow toggle switch. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------

